# Anyone have a HOT sauce recipe?



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

Probably a carry-over from my time spent in the Caribbean, but I just can't find a good hot sauce here in MX. I once brought back a bottle with me, and some of my friends here tasted one drop and started choking. I'm talking about a HOT sauce that would take the paint off your car's hood. Unfortunately, nothing from Texas ever matched my old sauces either. 

I've tried most of the brands available in the stores here. The last one I've tried is the Lago de Chapala brand. I've used up half a bottle in 3 days and it just doesn't do it for me. It's a different, better kind of burn that I'm after.

Anyone have a recipe using habañeros to make their own in a blender? (maybe the problem is that the habañero chilis here just aren't as hot as I got used to in the Caribbean). 

Provecho.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can make a salsa from anything that you wish. With a 'molojete', try tomatillos, onion, cilantro, jalepeño and/or habañero, etc. Just mash it all up and add whatever your taste buds dictate.
Otherwise, just buy a jar of 'salsa picante' at the grocery and add some habañero and let it 'mature' for a few days.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Trinidad hot sause*

My buddy from Trinidad's mother made hot sauce from mango and "congo" chilies that was not palatable by most. Too hot!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Mexicali salsa*



RVGRINGO said:


> You can make a salsa from anything that you wish. With a 'molojete', try tomatillos, onion, cilantro, jalepeño and/or habañero, etc. Just mash it all up and add whatever your taste buds dictate.
> Otherwise, just buy a jar of 'salsa picante' at the grocery and add some habañero and let it 'mature' for a few days.


The classic salsa in Mexicali in the Asaderos and some homes is: boil tomatoes, cloves of garlic and serano peppers in water until the tomato skins split into pieces. Cool and peel the tomatoes and take out the hard core. Chop carefully in a blender with cilantro, salt and a little water. It will not look pureed but not chopped, somewhere in between.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

:flame: Have you tried HotSauceAddicts.com? or pepperfool.com?

Seems like many people just aren't happy with the bottled stuff. 

Buena Suerte.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

GringoCArlos said:


> Probably a carry-over from my time spent in the Caribbean, but I just can't find a good hot sauce here in MX. I once brought back a bottle with me, and some of my friends here tasted one drop and started choking. I'm talking about a HOT sauce that would take the paint off your car's hood. Unfortunately, nothing from Texas ever matched my old sauces either.
> 
> I've tried most of the brands available in the stores here. The last one I've tried is the Lago de Chapala brand. I've used up half a bottle in 3 days and it just doesn't do it for me. It's a different, better kind of burn that I'm after.
> 
> ...


Of course the habañeros in the Yucatan Peninsula and many other parts of Mexico are as picante as the habañeros in other parts of the Caribbean. To suggest otherwise is foolish.

*Hound Dog´s Yucatecan Habañero Sauce*

A number of Habañero Chiles finely diced including seeds
A cup or more of bitter Seville orange juice known as the juice of naranjas agrias in Mexico
A lot of garlic mashed (as in 20 or so cloves)

That´s my favorite Habañero Chile recipe but I have many others using very different ingredients and many types of chiles that I could recommend as well.

I have found, in ten years of living in Mexico and having eaten in countless restaurants and streetside eateries over the years, that you must specifically request salsa extra picante or , especially if you are a foreigner, you will only get the house relatively mild standard because they will presume you can´t take the extra spicy salsas. 

Just two weeks ago we had lunch in a famous and outstanding seafood reastaurant in the town of Tehuantepec, Oaxaca on the Isthmus of Tehuantepec and just a few kilometers from the Pacific Ocean and we ordered the gigantic mixed seafood cocktail of shrimp, oysters, conch and octopus and it was superb but only when I ordered the salsa extra picante did they bring out a hanañero salsa in a squeeze bottle that made the dish absolutely incomparable. 

Once you know how to order, you will no longer experience this problem that arises from your limited experience. Always, wherever you eat out; ask if they have an extra picante sauce and you will find that most restaurants do indeed have such a thing. 

Caribbean cooking, indeed. What Mexican peninsula fronts the Caribbean as well as the Gulf of Mexico both of which seas provide wonderful seafood? You tell me.

By the way, "Lago de Chapala" hot sauce? You have got to be kidding. Get back on the turnip truck.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Congo Chilli*



AlanMexicali said:


> My buddy from Trinidad's mother made hot sauce from mango and "congo" chilies that was not palatable by most. Too hot!


Trinidad Congo

Chilli Heat Level 10+
In Trinidad, Habanero chillis are called "Congo chilli," and this one is an extra-large red Habanero type. At 2 inches long and wide, its peppers are significantly bigger and more ribbed than the typical red Habanero. They are also intensely hot and extremely productive. (Capsicum Chinense)

Interesting.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

I will try your recipe 'Dog, and let you know how it comes out. Thank you. I don't eat out very often, but don't worry, I know how to order in Spanish. 

Many years ago, I met a Dutchman who had been an agronomist by trade. A lot of his work was in Curacao but he had worked in most of the Caribbean islands on projects involving habañeros. He told me that the spicyness of habañeros went up along with the calcium content of the soil they grew in. Yes, that would include the Yucatan, but I doubt many habañeros from there ever reach central MX. Apparently, none of their bottled sauces do either.

I'll overlook the turnip truck comment....when you're desperate, and tried everything else offered except one, there's always hope.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Hot level*



GringoCArlos said:


> I will try your recipe 'Dog, and let you know how it comes out. Thank you. I don't eat out very often, but don't worry, I know how to order in Spanish.
> 
> Many years ago, I met a Dutchman who had been an agronomist by trade. A lot of his work was in Curacao but he had worked in most of the Caribbean islands on projects involving habañeros. He told me that the spicyness of habañeros went up along with the calcium content of the soil they grew in. Yes, that would include the Yucatan, but I doubt many habañeros from there ever reach central MX. Apparently, none of their bottled sauces do either.
> 
> I'll overlook the turnip truck comment....when you're desperate, and tried everything else offered except one, there's always hope.



I can imagine the soil, climate, sunlight intensity and water will make differences. I have a friend who's father grew chillies in New Mexico for a living and he told me one thing to get the most heat out of a chilli plant was to not water it until the leaves were drooping. Over watering when the chilli has grown to a good size makes them sweeter.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

GringoCArlos said:


> I will try your recipe 'Dog, and let you know how it comes out. Thank you. I don't eat out very often, but don't worry, I know how to order in Spanish.
> 
> Many years ago, I met a Dutchman who had been an agronomist by trade. A lot of his work was in Curacao but he had worked in most of the Caribbean islands on projects involving habañeros. He told me that the spicyness of habañeros went up along with the calcium content of the soil they grew in. Yes, that would include the Yucatan, but I doubt many habañeros from there ever reach central MX. Apparently, none of their bottled sauces do either.
> 
> I'll overlook the turnip truck comment....when you're desperate, and tried everything else offered except one, there's always hope.


You´re a good sport GC and the turnip truck comment was intended as a humorous response to your comment that you had tried a Chapala hot sauce. No personal insult intended.

Actually, The Yucatan is geographically in East Central Mexico and we live part of the year in West Central Mexico. We also live in Southern Mexico in Chiapas State but we grow habañeros at Lake Chapala in Jalisco in West Central Mexico; not in Southern Mexico at San Cristóbal de Las Casas where it is a bit colder due to the altitude. Mexico can be a bit confusing geographically. 

I hope you like my hot sauce recipe and I have a few more if you are interested.


----------



## gonzalezgirl (Oct 13, 2010)

GringoCArlos said:


> Probably a carry-over from my time spent in the Caribbean, but I just can't find a good hot sauce here in MX. I once brought back a bottle with me, and some of my friends here tasted one drop and started choking. I'm talking about a HOT sauce that would take the paint off your car's hood. Unfortunately, nothing from Texas ever matched my old sauces either.
> 
> I've tried most of the brands available in the stores here. The last one I've tried is the Lago de Chapala brand. I've used up half a bottle in 3 days and it just doesn't do it for me. It's a different, better kind of burn that I'm after.
> 
> ...


 
try Ghost Pepper Jolokia Sauce from Dave's Gourmet. I have tasted a lot of hot sauces, including my favorite from Belize "Marie Sharp's No Whimps Allowed" which is hot and super tasty, but Ghost Pepper is far hotter.


----------

